# Tom's internal filter - submerge completely?



## Kisa (Apr 16, 2011)

I bought a mini internal filter for my tank and was wondering if it could safely be submerged completely. There's a minimum water line marked near the power cord and that's where I have it right now. The little manual is not clear.

Thanks for any direction.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Kisa said:


> I bought a mini internal filter for my tank and was wondering if it could safely be submerged completely. There's a minimum water line marked near the power cord and that's where I have it right now. The little manual is not clear.
> 
> Thanks for any direction.


I have one submerged about 1/4 above the top cap and it has been as much as a half inch under. This filter has been in service since December with no issues at all. I take it out monthly to service it i.e. check it out for damage and filter cleaning as necessary. It's a great little filter for a small nano tank.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Assuming we're talking about this one: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3523858

This can be submerged in up to 2 feet of water safely. That's about as far as you can go on "unrated depth equipment" but you can actually use a piece of hose to connect from the filter's output to the spray bar and just lay the filter near the bottom. 

Most of the motor systems use in aquaria are epoxy-fill sealed assemblies. We call this "potting compound" in the real world. They assemble the unit in position then fill the entire casing around it with a low temperature kick resin epoxy. I have yet to find a brand of filter that doesn't seal their motors, the little flow switch on that one simply closes off some of the water flow and doesn't change the motor speed at all.

Remember to take that unit and clean it out in the sink every time you change the sponge cartridge, you can also buy a small "filter bag" and just put the filter inside it then tie the strings in a bow to reduce the rate at which the foam clogs.


----------



## Kisa (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow, I submerged it fully and I can't hear it at all over all my computer fans. Thanks guys! Makes a lot less of a current now too.

@Thunderloon And yep, that's the exact one


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Thunderloon said:


> you can also buy a small "filter bag" and just put the filter inside it then tie the strings in a bow to reduce the rate at which the foam clogs.


Wow that's a great idea. I never would of that of that. Thanks.


----------

